# Figure out my type. I'm not leaving until I know what it is.



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Here's a questionnaire. Please ask questions if you want more information 

1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?

Don't really wanna answer this question, seeing as I want to start from scratch, but I guess this is a good place to say I was diagnosed with social anxiety, generalised anxiety and major depression fairly recently. 

2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?

To become a multi billionaire and an actor quite young in life (I'm 15). An actor for my own personal enjoyment and a billionaire to prove to people that I was able to make it and be higher than them. I'd also like to make a video game and write some best-selling books.

3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.

Chatting to a couple of friends a while ago, who I got along with and knew weren't going to judge me. 

4) What makes you feel inferior?

When I achieve an average mark on a test (a low mark is better because then you can just create an excuse for it). When people have more money than me. When people physically hurt me and I can't do shit about it. 

5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)

Decisions in general? I generally weigh up the pros, cons in my mind and what could come out of it first, both for me and other people. 

6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?

Yes. I focus on having great ideas and putting them through thoroughly and properly. I hate working with other people unless I have no idea what I'm doing, because I'm afraid they might ruin my perfect vision of what the project will look like at the end. I also like to have a lot of time to think about it. 

7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it? 

The first thing to come to my mind is when I was with a group of friends years ago and we were all joking around and having a pretty good time just talking about nothing. 

8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)

To see it being done first, not in person but on like a video, and then me following along. 

9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?

I'm organised and can be organised when I want to be. I leave the boring organisation until the last minute but I'm not a messy person. 

10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?

I generally turn them over in my head to see if they make sense first, usually not bothering to look for information that supports it unless I really like an idea. And even then I may be too scared that it won't work to check. 

11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?

Tricky question to answer, as I don't think I have any real beliefs I can be bothered to preach about. But I will make my opinion heard. 

12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?

I normally think before speaking. This will change when I'm around people I think I know well, and when I say something and they get upset I feel really bad, but bad in the sense that they hate me, not bad in the sense that I actually care about them. In topics I think I know stuff about, I prefer one-on-one communication so I can get my ideas across more efficiently, but otherwise I prefer group discussion so I can twist and change the ideas in my head to be 'better'. 

13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?

I create a whole master plan before I do anything, especially when it comes to things I hate doing, probably as a procrastination tool. Yes, actions definitely speak more than words. 

14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?

I'll decline because I'll think that I can sort out my relations with friends later, but this is my favourite show and I have to watch it! The next morning/when the show finishes I'll probably be really jealous though, as I don't like it when my friends go out without me. 

15) How do you act when you're stressed out?

In terms of what I actually do about it, I lie on my bed and come up with a plan to tackle the situation. Otherwise my heartbeat increases, I can't breathe and I get angry, upset and insane. 

16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?

I hate fake people. I'll describe to you a guy at school I really really dislike: He's patronising as fuck, in the mean, cold way. When he's with girls he very carefully and precisely uses words that make the girl feel like he's better than me, but that he isn't being mean to me. When he's with guys he joins in on the bullying and just...makes me feel inferior you know?

17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?

Assuming people are actually interested in it, movies and TV shows that I like and career aspirations. 

18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life

Schoolwork and my physical appearance as long as its not too bad. 

19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?

They perceive me as quiet, clever, funny and responsible. And I guess I am those things most of the time. They'd never say I was outgoing, good with people or interesting. 

20) You got a whole day to do whatever you like. What kind of activities do you feel like doing?

Play video games, eat food and then feel really bad, like I wasted the day, at the end.


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

ENTP, maybe INTP. You sound like me at age 15.



> To become a multi billionaire and an actor quite young in life (I'm 15). An actor for my own personal enjoyment and a billionaire to prove to people that I was able to make it and be higher than them. I'd also like to make a video game and write some best-selling books.


Life became so much easier when I realized I didn't have to have high disillusions of grandeur. Jesus, @Ukiplel, get yourself together haha. Go to the ENTP forum if you need further research or try the INTP forum where they talk about nonsense and paint out as complex...which I thoroughly enjoy, too.


----------



## TheVerb (Mar 4, 2015)

I see Ti in your answers, especially when you talk about making sense of things in your head. You're fairly self absorbed which is obvious and I think you would take that as more of a compliment than an insult. I would say you lean on the introverted side as well. When you talk about the person you dislike you note their lack of sincerity which is something an INTP would be very good at doing. I can see some Ne in your answers as well particularly the one where you talk about having a "vision for your project". All in all INTP is a very good possibility in my opinion, but I'm fairly new to typology so I would weigh the others input over mine. Also, keep in mind that you are not of a healthy mind currently, so some of your answers could be skewed by this.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ukiplel said:


> Here's a questionnaire. Please ask questions if you want more information
> 
> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> ...


what kinds of movies and tv shows do you like?

to create a whole master plan in your head before doing something doesn't seem Ne (as in INTP). Ne rolls along coming up with ideas along the way. That to me shows Ni. Not liking schoolwork seems like the SP's.

The three types i tossed between for you are ISTP, INTJ, INTP. I'm not sure yet which one, but i kept leaning more to ISTP.



> I normally think before speaking. This will change when I'm around people I think I know well, and when I say something and they get upset I feel really bad, but bad in the sense that they hate me, not bad in the sense that I actually care about them. In topics I think I know stuff about, I prefer one-on-one communication so I can get my ideas across more efficiently, but otherwise I prefer group discussion so I can twist and change the ideas in my head to be 'better'.


 This seems like inferior Fe with not wanting to think you are hated by people you know well. 

Still not sure though what type. So what movies and tv shows ya like?


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Interesting responses. I'm almost sure I'm introverted and always have been. I've always been quiet around people and feel drained around a huge amount of them in a short space of time (or when I'm with a few friends but it takes a bit longer) and have always preferred working by myself.

The fact you guys think I'm a thinker is very surprising too. I always wanted to be a thinker, wrongfully assuming feelers were weak and downgraded haha. But I think I have a lot of feeler traits, like I get offended and upset a lot when people criticise something personal to me, like my voice or my face or how I act. I still get kinda bullied at school and that has always affected me but i'm pretty numb to the effects now. Although I don't get offended when people leave me out of stuff because I'm bad at whatever they're doing, I do when I do something in, say, a team, and somebody goes to another person afterwards 'oh, we lost because of that guy'. This is why I've always preferred doing things independently, since I was like 3. 



Dreamer777 said:


> what kinds of movies and tv shows do you like?
> 
> to create a whole master plan in your head before doing something doesn't seem Ne (as in INTP). Ne rolls along coming up with ideas along the way. That to me shows Ni. Not liking schoolwork seems like the SP's.
> 
> ...


Don't have a favourite movie, but I mostly enjoy things like X-Men and the Avengers. It provides great entertainment and shows what can be possible scientifically. Same reason why I like Doctor Who so much. My favourite TV show though is Game of Thrones. If someone were to ask me if I preferred fantasy or sci-fi, I would have to say fantasy.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't see why everyone is saying Ti

I see Te mixed with Ni so I'll say you're an ENTJ with INTJ as a close second (you seem more like an extroverted person than an introverted one)


----------



## Parrot (Feb 22, 2015)

@ukiplel your feelings might be due to the fact that 15 is a crazy time in life. I was all over the place then. If you are indeed a thinker, be a thinker first before feeling. I still vote ENTP but you a reserved because your experiences have taught you to behave that way. read the type descriptions and see which one is more relevant to you.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

You sound like an average 15 year old.


Lol jk, but seriously, you sound like an ESTJ.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Gurpy said:


> I don't see why everyone is saying Ti
> 
> I see Te mixed with Ni so I'll say you're an ENTJ with INTJ as a close second (you seem more like an extroverted person than an introverted one)


If I'm understanding this correctly, I see a bit of Ti myself. Where do you see Te?



sah6635 said:


> @ukiplel your feelings might be due to the fact that 15 is a crazy time in life. I was all over the place then. If you are indeed a thinker, be a thinker first before feeling. I still vote ENTP but you a reserved because your experiences have taught you to behave that way. read the type descriptions and see which one is more relevant to you.


Thanks for the info. However, the type descriptions are not only boring to read, but I feel one description doesn't really make me, and to do that I'd need to take a few of them and delete a lot of stuff.



Cesspool said:


> You sound like an average 15 year old.
> 
> 
> Lol jk, but seriously, you sound like an ESTJ.


Haha, tbh I might just not be developed enough yet. And how? That seems like one of the types I don't think I could be.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Dreamer777 said:


> The three types i tossed between for you are ISTP, INTJ, INTP. I'm not sure yet which one, but i kept leaning more to ISTP.
> 
> This seems like inferior Fe with not wanting to think you are hated by people you know well.
> 
> Still not sure though what type. So what movies and tv shows ya like?


I observe Se everywhere with a little Ti. I'd say ESTP, rather than ISTP.



Gurpy said:


> I don't see why everyone is saying Ti
> 
> I see Te mixed with Ni so I'll say you're an ENTJ with INTJ as a close second (you seem more like an extroverted person than an introverted one)


Ok, where's the references to Te seeking statistics or evidence? Where's the focus on talking about efficiency? Where's the collection of resources?

Where's Ni evaluating multiple perspectives, considering the evolution of processes through time or seeing abstract mental images?


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Fried Eggz said:


> I observe Se everywhere with a little Ti. I'd say ESTP, rather than ISTP.


I definitely do not lead with Se. I hate both playing and watching any type of sport and am naturally bad at them. I've become isolated from potential friends because of my unwillingness to engage in playing cricket with them during lunch at school. It's not a question of whether I can match them or not, because most of us are pretty bad haha, but I just don't feel the urge to play. Unfortunately I can't judge whether or not I like things such as parties because I haven't been to one where I like the people there in a long time (going to one where I don't like the people won't prove anything I think).

I also think I'm an introvert. The introvert descriptions online all fit me way better than the extroverted ones, many people including a councellor have referred to me as an introvert. I guess an argument pointing towards extroversion is that when I'm around people I like doing something I really enjoy, I feel kind of cheated and annoyed when it ends and during that time do not feel drained of energy. But that could be everybody and it's been a very long time since I've done something like that, so...idk haha. Just throwing things out there I guess.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Where's Ni evaluating multiple perspectives, considering the evolution of processes through time or seeing abstract mental images?





Ukiplel said:


> If I'm understanding this correctly, I see a bit of Ti myself. Where do you see Te?


here is why:



Ukiplel said:


> Here's a questionnaire. Please ask questions if you want more information
> 
> 1) What aspect of your personality made you unsure of your type?
> 
> Don't really wanna answer this question, seeing as I want to start from scratch, but I guess this is a good place to say I was diagnosed with social anxiety, generalised anxiety and major depression fairly recently.


This could effect the results but lets keep going.



Ukiplel said:


> 2) What do you yearn for in life? Why?
> 
> To become a multi billionaire and an actor quite young in life (I'm 15). An actor for my own personal enjoyment and a billionaire to prove to people that I was able to make it and be higher than them. I'd also like to make a video game and write some best-selling books.


We all want to be rich.



Ukiplel said:


> 3) Think about a time where you felt like you were at your finest. Tell us what made you feel that way.
> 
> Chatting to a couple of friends a while ago, who I got along with and knew weren't going to judge me.


This shows you are probably an extrovert.



Ukiplel said:


> 4) What makes you feel inferior?
> 
> When I achieve an average mark on a test (a low mark is better because then you can just create an excuse for it). When people have more money than me. When people physically hurt me and I can't do shit about it.


This shows Te. Te is about real world results and not having good grades or a lot of cash could easily upset the Te inside you.



Ukiplel said:


> 5) What tends to weigh on your decisions? (Do you think about people, pro-cons, how you feel about it, etc.)
> 
> Decisions in general? I generally weigh up the pros, cons in my mind and *what could come out of it first*, both for me and other people.


This is Te at work. Te wants to get the most results. Ti wants to make logical sense and you seem to care more about results than logic. 



Ukiplel said:


> 6) When working on a project what is normally your emphasis? Do you like to have control of the outcome?
> 
> Yes. I focus on having great ideas and putting them through thoroughly and properly. I hate working with other people unless I have no idea what I'm doing, because* I'm afraid they might ruin my perfect vision of what the project will look like at the end*. I also like to have a lot of time to think about it.


This is *exactly* how NTJs think.



Ukiplel said:


> 7) Describe us a time where you had a lot of fun. How is your memory of it?
> 
> The first thing to come to my mind is when I was with a group of friends years ago and we were all joking around and having a pretty good time just talking about nothing.


Showing once again you are an extrovert.



Ukiplel said:


> 8) When you want to learn something new, what feels more natural for you? (Are you more prone to be hands on, to theorize, to memorize, etc)
> 
> To see it being done first, not in person but on like a video, and then me following along.


This is the only one that made me think you might be a sensor but I still think your more of an Ni user than a Si user.



Ukiplel said:


> 9) How organized do you to think of yourself as?
> 
> I'm organised and can be organised when I want to be. I leave the boring organisation until the last minute but I'm not a messy person.


Slight lean to judger.



Ukiplel said:


> 10) How do you judge new ideas? You try to understand the principles behind it to see if they make sense or do you look for information that supports it?
> 
> I generally turn them over in my head to see if they make sense first, usually not bothering to look for information that supports it unless I really like an idea. And even then I may be too scared that it won't work to check.


Not strong to any function except maybe Fi which ENTJs have last. 



Ukiplel said:


> 11) You find harmony by making sure everyone is doing fine and belonging to a given group or by making sure that you follow what you believe and being yourself?
> 
> Tricky question to answer, as I don't think I have any real beliefs I can be bothered to preach about. But I will make my opinion heard.


This shows a thinker with inferior Fi.



Ukiplel said:


> 12) Are you the kind that thinks before speaking or do you speak before thinking? Do you prefer one-on-one communication or group discussions?
> 
> I normally think before speaking. This will change when I'm around people I think I know well, and when I say something and they get upset I feel really bad, *but bad in the sense that they hate me, not bad in the sense that I actually care about them*. In topics I think I know stuff about, I prefer one-on-one communication so I can get my ideas across more efficiently, but otherwise I prefer group discussion so I can twist and change the ideas in my head to be 'better'.


Your "friends" are almost like tools to get what you want. That is how Te works.



Ukiplel said:


> 13) Do you jump into action right away or do you like to know where are you jumping before leaping? Does action speaks more than words?
> 
> *I create a whole master plan before I do anything*, especially when it comes to things I hate doing, probably as a procrastination tool. Yes, actions definitely speak more than words.


This is clearly Ni.



Ukiplel said:


> 14) It's Saturday. You're at home, and your favorite show is about to start. Your friends call you for a night out. What will you do?
> 
> I'll decline because I'll think that I can sort out my relations with friends later, but this is my favourite show and I have to watch it! The next morning/when the show finishes I'll probably be really jealous though, as I don't like it when my friends go out without me.


At first thought that this showed introversion but the last sentence proved you are an extrovert.



Ukiplel said:


> 15) How do you act when you're stressed out?
> 
> *In terms of what I actually do about it, I lie on my bed and come up with a plan to tackle the situation*. Otherwise my heartbeat increases, I can't breathe and I get angry, upset and insane.


Again this shows Te.



Ukiplel said:


> 16) What makes you dislike the personalities of some people?
> 
> I hate fake people. I'll describe to you a guy at school I really really dislike: He's patronising as fuck, in the mean, cold way. When he's with girls he very carefully and precisely uses words that make the girl feel like he's better than me, but that he isn't being mean to me. When he's with guys he joins in on the bullying and just...makes me feel inferior you know?


I hate fake people too :laughing:



Ukiplel said:


> 17) Is there anything you really like talking about with other people?
> 
> Assuming people are actually interested in it, movies and TV shows that I like and career aspirations.


Doesn't show a preference towards any function or type.



Ukiplel said:


> 18) What kind of things do pay the least attention to in your life
> 
> Schoolwork and my physical appearance as long as *its not too bad*.


This could be tertiary Se.



Ukiplel said:


> 19) How do your friends perceive you? What is wrong about their perception? ? What would your friends never say about your personality ?
> 
> They perceive me as quiet, clever, funny and responsible. And I guess I am those things most of the time. They'd never say I was outgoing, good with people or interesting.


Lacking a strong feeling function could make you bad with people.

While reading this it felt like reading an ENTJ stereotype.

If you still aren't convinced watch this and see if this seems like you:


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

@Ukiplel

Go ask the Se dominants if they all play sports. They don't, it's a stupid and absurd stereotype.



> I definitely do not lead with Se. I hate both playing and watching any type of sport and am naturally bad at them. I've become isolated from potential friends because of my unwillingness to engage in playing cricket with them during lunch at school. It's not a question of whether I can match them or not, because most of us are pretty bad haha, but I just don't feel the urge to play. Unfortunately I can't judge whether or not I like things such as parties because I haven't been to one where I like the people there in a long time (going to one where I don't like the people won't prove anything I think).


That is not Jungian Se. That's village idiot typology. Read more reputable sources, such as Carl Jung's work on his typology. This phrase, "It's not a question of whether I can match them or not" is you showing a Se perspective.

Se gathers empirical data and realistically applies the theories of Ni. One of the most notable traits of Se is being competitive and not wanting to lose, and finding a worldly application for ideas.



> The introvert descriptions online all fit me way better than the extroverted ones, many people including a councellor have referred to me as an introvert.


You're referring to social extroversion, not Jungian extroversion. Jungian extroversion means being object oriented rather than subject oriented. Your main post was very much focused around extroversion.



> This shows Te. Te is about real world results and not having good grades or a lot of cash could easily upset the Te inside you.


No it isn't. Se is the function that seeks wealth and material gain. Te is about collecting information and sources of knowledge.



> This shows a thinker with inferior Fi.


You are grasping at straws. This is an absurd conclusion.



> Your "friends" are almost like tools to get what you want. That is how Te works.


Te is not a selfishness function.



> While reading this it felt like reading an ENTJ stereotype.


Stereotypical people don't exist.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Placeholder.


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> [MENTION=242882]
> No it isn't. Se is the function that seeks wealth and material gain. Te is about collecting information and sources of knowledge.


Extraverted Thinking (Te)
This is Te. In it it says this:
"At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively."

Se is more about perceiving the outer world. It could be about changing it but observing comes first. Se wants to touch, taste, smell, hear, and see the world. I know this cause it's my dominant function.

If that isn't enough proof here you go:
Extraverted Sensing

Perceiving functions observe the world while judging functions act on it.

Te backed with Se is most likely to want to see real world results. 


Fried Eggz said:


> [MENTION=242882]
> You are grasping at straws. This is an absurd conclusion.


I truly felt that way when I read it.

I didn't just say it to back up my argument.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Gurpy said:


> Extraverted Thinking (Te)
> This is Te. In it it says this:
> "At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively."


Do you have a reputable source, rather than websites that claim to know about Jung's functions? Because I can cite Carl Jung himself (a translation, obviously); the founder of the cognitive functions.

More to the point, what does this...
"At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively."

have to do with this...
"Se is the function that seeks wealth and material gain."

I don't actually disagree with the source's definition of Te, but there is far more to it than than efficiency. I think 'organizing' is a poor word to use, because Ti does that too, and I think "At its most sophisticated" is stupid, all Te types are focused around efficient production. Otherwise, I agree with your quote.



Gurpy said:


> Se is more about perceiving the outer world. It could be about changing it but observing comes first. Se wants to touch, taste, smell, hear, and see the world. I know this cause it's my dominant function.


That's not a cognitive function. If that is all your Se supposedly does, then I don't agree with your premise that you are typed correctly.



Gurpy said:


> If that isn't enough proof here you go:
> Extraverted Sensing


Again, random websites, seriously? I could write a website about MBTI and claim that Se is a function that makes you poo. That wouldn't make it true. Unless the website is clearly directly quoting an authority, it isn't a reliable source.



Gurpy said:


> Perceiving functions observe the world while judging functions act on it.


Judging functions make changes, rather than act. Further, introverted perceiving functions do not observe the world, they make impressions of it. Either way, it is irrelevant, because Ti and Fi use the data provided by Se or Ne in order to make changes.



Gurpy said:


> Te backed with Se is most likely to want to see real world results.


Se is the embodiment of a function that desires real world results. ISTPs are centred around real world results. They are focused around ideas with a purpose because they use Se, whereas Ne is focused around ideas without a purpose.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Fried Eggz said:


> Se is the embodiment of a function that desires real world results. ISTPs are centred around real world results. They are focused around ideas with a purpose because they use Se, whereas Ne is focused around ideas without a purpose.


So you agree OP - Ukiplel is ISTP? (That is the main impression i got when reading through his questionnaire)

i enjoy listening to you as you debate. One thing i would like to mention here as an aux Ne user (Ne is my first extroverted function) is that while i do enjoy coming up with many different ideas that i do not necessarily pursue or make all of them manifest or materialize (and do quite enjoy dreaming it all up in my imagination), i have to disagree with you about Ne being focused around ideas without a purpose. We do bring manifest and materialize some of our ideas, but most of them we don't, they just pass through our imagination in ideas. If i could get paid for my ideas i would be a billionaire. But most people just steal other's ideas for free and not pay them. My ideas have good purpose in life, but i just don't make it my purpose to pursue in my life (not all, some i do, but most i don't.)

So i just wanted to clear that up with you, because it is a bit incomplete the way you mentioned that "Ne is focused around ideas without a purpose" that paints a distorted picture of Ne because it's incomplete.



> Se is the embodiment of a function that desires real world results. ISTPs are centred around real world results. They are focused around ideas with a purpose because they use Se


This sounds right to me, with an addition of emphasizing that the ISTP only pursues what is purposeful to them personally. It has to be a purpose they care about in their own life or inner circle, not a worldwide humanitarian purpose. Correct me if i'm wrong.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

ISTP's are the most social of the introverts (along with INFJs.) If you are, in fact, an Se/Ni and Fe/Ti user, I'd say probably ISTP. Maybe ESTP, but I feel as if you aren't an Se dom. Maybe that's just me.


----------



## Antoniorq1 (Jan 3, 2015)

Enfp


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

I was somewhat convinced about xSTP, especially after doing further research, but some parts of the general description don't fit. 
ISTPs are described as 'realistic' (I don't consider myself to be. I'm more of the mindset that anything can be possible) 'live for the moment' (I'm always making plans and often feel detached from reality, I also have very slow reaction time if that means anything) 'interested in how and why things work' (usually I don't give a shit, especially for things like science and math. Just get to the point and show me what I can do with this. If I can't potentially dominate the world, make money from this or if humans as a collective unit can't form a 'utopian' society and dominate the universe then I'm not interested and you're wasting my time)
Apparently ISTPs 'excel at finding solutions to practical problems' I think this is something I can relate to, and when under pressure I can often come up with a workable solution in my head. Unfortunately I do need time to do this and the details are never there.

What bothers me about the ESTP description is that it says they are 'adaptable' whereas I'm most definitely not. I am however 'action orientated' and 'focused on immediate results' (if I want something done, I usually want it done now or sometime in the very close future so I can quickly move on), I do not have any particular dislike of rules though (I understand that they need to be there) but may break them if I feel like I can win faster and more efficiently and effectively and get away with it, and in most cases I do (though not always, and feel really, really guilty when I get caught ).


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Antoniorq1 said:


> Enfp


How?


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> More to the point, what does this...
> "At its most sophisticated, this process is about organizing and monitoring people and things to work efficiently and productively
> 
> have to do with this...
> "Se is the function that seeks wealth and material gain."


I'm not saying Se doesn't do that, but Te and Se could look similar and to say Te is only about "collecting information and sources of knowledge" is wrong.




Fried Eggz said:


> That's not a cognitive function. If that is all your Se supposedly does, then I don't agree with your premise that you are typed correctly.


It isn't the only thing it does but what Se users do the most is absorb the world around them and live in the moment.
I have put a vast amount of time into trying to find my type and I am certain it is ESFP



Fried Eggz said:


> Again, random websites, seriously? I could write a website about MBTI and claim that Se is a function that makes you poo. That wouldn't make it true. Unless the website is clearly directly quoting an authority, it isn't a reliable source.


"To sense the object, to have and if possible to enjoy sensation, is his constant motive" - Carl Jung, 25. (I'm posting a pdf of the book at the bottom, the quote is on page 25 of that pdf).

^He is talking about extraverted sensors

This shows that Se is about taking in information with your 5 senses. Maybe you're right and he is a Se user but to say that Se is about something other than that is false. Wanting to sense the world could make it possible for Se to want "real world results" but that doesn't mean Te isn't about that. Either way, based on what I know, I'm an ESFP.



Fried Eggz said:


> Judging functions make changes, rather than act. Further, introverted perceiving functions do not observe the world, they make impressions of it. Either way, it is irrelevant, because *Ti and Fi use the data provided by Se or Ne in order to make changes*.


This is exactly what I said. Judging functions make actions and perceiving functions take in information.



Fried Eggz said:


> Se is the embodiment of a function that desires real world results. ISTPs are centred around real world results. They are focused around ideas with a purpose because they use Se, whereas Ne is focused around ideas without a purpose.


Perhaps but that still doesn't show how he ha Ti.
He still seems more Te.

Sources:
http://www.cyjack.com/cognition/(ebook pdf) jung, carl - the psychological types.pdf


----------



## Gurpy (Aug 8, 2014)

Ukiplel said:


> I was somewhat convinced about xSTP, especially after doing further research, but some parts of the general description don't fit.
> ISTPs are described as 'realistic' (I don't consider myself to be. I'm more of the mindset that anything can be possible) 'live for the moment' (I'm always making plans and often feel detached from reality, I also have very slow reaction time if that means anything) 'interested in how and why things work' (usually I don't give a shit, especially for things like science and math. Just get to the point and show me what I can do with this. If I can't potentially dominate the world, make money from this or if humans as a collective unit can't form a 'utopian' society and dominate the universe then I'm not interested and you're wasting my time)
> Apparently ISTPs 'excel at finding solutions to practical problems' I think this is something I can relate to, and when under pressure I can often come up with a workable solution in my head. Unfortunately I do need time to do this and the details are never there.
> 
> What bothers me about the ESTP description is that it says they are 'adaptable' whereas I'm most definitely not. I am however 'action orientated' and 'focused on immediate results' (if I want something done, I usually want it done now or sometime in the very close future so I can quickly move on), I do not have any particular dislike of rules though (I understand that they need to be there) but may break them if I feel like I can win faster and more efficiently and effectively and get away with it, and in most cases I do (though not always, and feel really, really guilty when I get caught ).


This shows me that you're a judger not a perceiver.


----------



## Cesspool (Aug 8, 2014)

Ukiplel said:


> Haha, tbh I might just not be developed enough yet. And how? That seems like one of the types I don't think I could be.


I might be wrong but watch this and tell me if it sounds like you





Watch all his videos and see if they help.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Cesspool said:


> I might be wrong but watch this and tell me if it sounds like you
> *Video*
> Watch all his videos and see if they help.


Not really. I make excuses and 'sob stories' all the time, and hate having obligations (although I still follow them through where I know I can't really get away with it and/or want to prove myself to somebody), which doesn't seem very ESTJ. I am pretty hypocritical though, as I get annoyed with other people's excuses when it comes to anything. After watching the ESTP video I'm leaning more towards that type, but I'll watch all of them and see where that gets me.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

I'm leaning more and more towards a quiet uncharismatic ESTP with no people skills haha, but would like to get a kind of 'confirmation' on this. I tried to do the other two stickied questionnaires, but found my answers were all over the place and it wasn't really genuine, so please post some pictures and I'll just tell you my impressions in the order of which they appear. Descriptions of 2 pics I looked at during the q. are below. I would also like to clarify a few things. 

In the OP, I said that I pay the least attention to schoolwork. I take that back (maybe I should edit it?). That has nothing to do with my personality, but is a result of my depression coming up and my anxiety (which I think I've had all my life) becoming very bad. Before I developed those things, I was very invested into my schoolwork and got pretty good grades and was overall one of the top if not the top in my class. Generally I enjoyed school and wanted to learn in order to get a advantage to getting a well paying job as soon as possible once I'd left it. I'd do work during the summer to try and get ahead of my peers. 

On those videos a couple of you showed me, the narrator described the ESTP as a 'conquerer'. I think this is a word which very much describes me because when I am doing an activity that I'm really enjoying, and I'm (or we're if it's like a team game) winning then I get energised by that and if it ends for whatever reason I want it to keep going badly, because it was fun. 

I also consider myself to be able to take advantage of opportunities when it doesn't go against a specific plan I have in mind. I often do monetary deals with a guy at school, and he gets ripped off quite a bit, while I end up getting more money and effort back than I put in. With this other guy one time, he's really into sport, and I made a bet that this particular team was going to win the cup, this was when only a couple of games had been played and I hadn't seen the results. Earlier, I had seen a article by a professional where it said that this team would win, and his reasons made sense to me as well as my own (which are fairly common knowledge in the sporting world I think). So when the guy began talking about how 'we' would win the cup, I proposed the bet and he quickly accepted after putting down more money on the table (lol). Sure enough, the team I put money on ended up winning. 

When I'm playing a FPS game, sometimes I disobey whoever seems to be in charge to follow a sense that the opposite team is falling into their hands. There have been a few times where this has happened and I've been right and come out on top or at least get an advantage that no other one person would have had. Sometimes I've been wrong though, and get yelled at but I learn something.

Pictures during questionnaires:

2. Study these two images here and here. Which one do you prefer and why? How would you describe it?

Definitely the second one. It seems to be quite warm and inviting. The other one of the beach seems beautiful, but is also cold dark and frightening. 

1. Click on this link: Flickr: Explore! Look at the random photo for about 30 seconds. Copy and paste it here, and write about your impression of it.

Well firstly, it looks to be a collection of important office buildings set out over a lake with a bridge. The grey and/or general darkness of the image could mean that the business that owns this place is doing something 'evil'. Or, it could be in some kind of danger, such as the lake swallowing up the building (xD) or more likely, it's about to struggle immensely with financial issues. 

So yeah, post pics (or specific, focused questions that don't require me to give a broad expansive answer) so we can get a more genuine idea of my type, if what I've said here didn't give it away.


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ukiplel said:


> I'm leaning more and more towards a quiet uncharismatic ESTP with no people skills haha, but would like to get a kind of 'confirmation' on this. I tried to do the other two stickied questionnaires, but found my answers were all over the place and it wasn't really genuine, so please post some pictures and I'll just tell you my impressions in the order of which they appear. Descriptions of 2 pics I looked at during the q. are below. I would also like to clarify a few things.
> 
> In the OP, I said that I pay the least attention to schoolwork. I take that back (maybe I should edit it?). That has nothing to do with my personality, but is a result of my depression coming up and my anxiety (which I think I've had all my life) becoming very bad. Before I developed those things, I was very invested into my schoolwork and got pretty good grades and was overall one of the top if not the top in my class. Generally I enjoyed school and wanted to learn in order to get a advantage to getting a well paying job as soon as possible once I'd left it. I'd do work during the summer to try and get ahead of my peers.
> 
> ...


How do you behave/react/act when you are stressed out? What kind of things stresses you out the most?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

The first question is, do we want you to stay or leave?


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Moonious said:


> The first question is, do we want you to stay or leave?


Good question. Sorry, I didn't mean the title in a rude way at all. It asked me for something unique so I tried to give it.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

As soon as I read the first few answers I guessed ESTP and possibly enneagram 3. 

I think what is most important here is not to look to typology for answers. I did this (I had generalized anxiety disorder and depression) and mistyped in mbti, enneagram and socionics for five years  I think you should study the theory and above all look after yourself. It sounds like you are having a tough time. Kudos to you for being a trooper and trying to get through it  I'm gonna read through your answers again and ask someone follow up questions if that is ok?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Ukiplel said:


> Good question. Sorry, I didn't mean the title in a rude way at all. It asked me for something unique so I tried to give it.


I was just kidding. I'll answer, but I'm not telling you to leave, okay? 

After skimming through OP, I see _a lot_ of te/fi. Also introversion, so that leaves me with ISTJ, INTJ, or INFP (or ISFP, but I can't see ISFP, so I'm not including that). The rest, I'm not so sure about. 

I honestly can't see INTP, at all. If you are Ti-user, it's most likely not intp. Maybe stp.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

HollyGolightly said:


> As soon as I read the first few answers I guessed ESTP and possibly enneagram 3.
> 
> I think what is most important here is not to look to typology for answers. I did this (I had generalized anxiety disorder and depression) and mistyped in mbti, enneagram and socionics for five years  I think you should study the theory and above all look after yourself. It sounds like you are having a tough time. Kudos to you for being a trooper and trying to get through it  I'm gonna read through your answers again and ask someone follow up questions if that is ok?


Sure  Thanks for understanding.


----------



## NurseCat (Jan 20, 2015)

*spins wheel* ESTJ


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Dreamer777 said:


> How do you behave/react/act when you are stressed out? What kind of things stresses you out the most?


I get very irritable, angry and frustrated with everyone and everything. And I don't know, when I'm struggling to get my work done in the timeframe, and when I'm running late are two common things on a daily basis.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

Moonious said:


> I was just kidding. I'll answer, but I'm not telling you to leave, okay?
> 
> After skimming through OP, I see _a lot_ of te/fi. Also introversion, so that leaves me with ISTJ, INTJ, or INFP (or ISFP, but I can't see ISFP, so I'm not including that). The rest, I'm not so sure about.
> 
> I honestly can't see INTP, at all. If you are Ti-user, it's most likely not intp. Maybe stp.


Curious to see how you came up with Si or Fi Dom?



I Hate Therapists said:


> *spins wheel* ESTJ


Any particular reason why?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

INFP? ISTJ? I think ne/si and fi/te works for you.


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

TelepathicGoose said:


> INFP? ISTJ? I think ne/si and fi/te works for you.


I don't know where everyone's getting all this Si from haha, but I do do a lot of Si related things I guess. Where did you get the Fi?


----------



## Telepathis Goosus (Mar 28, 2015)

Ukiplel said:


> I don't know where everyone's getting all this Si from haha, but I do do a lot of Si related things I guess. Where did you get the Fi?


Because you appear to use Te, and as a result, would also have Fi somewhere in your functional stack. Also, some things you said directly pointed to Si.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Ukiplel said:


> Curious to see how you came up with Si or Fi Dom?
> 
> 
> Any particular reason why?


Not SI/Fi dom, but more so Te/Fi user. 

Common fi fears and moticvations:



> An actor for my own personal enjoyment and a billionaire *to prove to people that I was able to make it and be higher than them*
> 
> who I got along with and *knew weren't going to judge me. *


How you make decisions (This process is too simple for Ti):



> Decisions in general? *I generally weigh up the pros, cons in my mind and what could come out of it first,* both for me and other people.


I'm not sure what this is, but prbably Se (I'm focusing on te/fi here, but this really sticks out):


> To see it being done first, not in person but on like a video, and then me following along


Te/Fi (opinion hearing=te, not having beliefs to preach about could be inferior feeling, but then again, fi usually doesnt preach too much, so could be inferior Fi.)


> Tricky question to answer, as I don't think I have any real beliefs I can be bothered to preach about. *But I will make my opinion heard*.


IxxJ


> I create a whole master plan before I do anything, especially when it comes to things I hate doing, probably as a procrastination tool. Yes, actions definitely speak more than words.


Maybe INTJ?


> In terms of what I actually do about it, I lie on my bed and come up with a plan to tackle the situation. Otherwise my heartbeat increases, I can't breathe and I get angry, upset and insane.


Maybe INTJ?


> They perceive me as quiet, clever, funny and responsible. And I guess I am those things most of the time. They'd never say I was outgoing, good with people or interesting.



So I change to IxTJ (not infp). Above, I put more INTJ examples, but I'm not completely convinced yet. But leaning towards Se/Ni now, so INTJ could work. Or you could just be a sensor, which I can also see, so ISTJ could fit too.

TL;DR: *IxTJ.*


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ukiplel said:


> I get very irritable, angry and frustrated with everyone and everything. And I don't know, when I'm struggling to get my work done in the time frame, and when I'm running late are two common things on a daily basis.


yeah, i know what you mean with being stressed out daily with running late and time frame issues, i get stressed with that too as i'm also last minute. That is such an xxxP trait! (It may happen once in a while for J's, but daily kind of thing is definitely the P's.)

No contest that you are not a J and are a P for sure! 

Let me show you a difference in me as an INFP and you with your answer. If i had to answer the question about what stresses me out the most, as much as the running late and time frame issues stress me out too, it wouldn't be at the top of my list for what stresses me out. As an INFP i find the things that stress me out the most is more geared towards people's evil behaviors especially when it directly affects my personal life. INFP's thrive on harmony. We want everyone and all nature, animals, creatures, beings, everyone to live in harmony and be nice, kind, helpful, genuine and truthful to one another. It's very important to us. 

So yeah, just to show you how different types can answer the same question differently. So, if i asked you the same question again, now that you have seen a different type of answer from me to that question, would you have any more answers to add at the top of your list of things that stress you out the MOST? 

To me you seem ISTP rather than ESTP. You are too introverted and not up to par socially to be an ESTP. I think you do display some ESTP behaviors which is normal for ISTP's, as ESTP's and ISTP's do have some similar characteristics. I see some INTP ways as well, as they are also Ti dom Fe inferior like ISTP's, but you seem to be an S type rather than an N type. But to me you seem Ti dom, not Se dom. You like to think before you speak. ESTP's blurt things out real fast (to anyone), they don't stop to think first. They enjoy speaking more than thinking. ISTP's enjoy thinking more than speaking.

Like me as an INFP i enjoy feeling more than intuiting, but i also do intuit alot, but feeling is first.

What kinds of books do you want to write?

There is no perfect clear cut cookie cutter type. We will show some ways of other's types in us, but we are dominantly overall one dominant type. So, i think you're ISTP with some ESTP and some INTP ways, but dominantly overall ISTP.

You definitely seem introverted and the social anxiety is typical of ISTP's. Ti dom Fe inferior. INTP's can easily chat with strangers because their Ne helps them along to be able to bounce around in conversation, even though they are Ti dom Fe inferior. 

And you want to make video games and write books. That's more of an introverted T type.

Also your answer on your questionnaire about when stressed out you want to lay down in bed and think, i've heard ISTP's say things like that.

So, how about you spend time in the ISTP forum looking around and see if you relate more to their type than any other type?

Also, ESTP inferior eruption of Ni is different to ISTP eruption of Fe. It's very important to also take into consideration the inferior function eruptions when trying to type yourself or someone.

ISTP and INTP have the same dom Ti and inferior Fe. ESTP and ESFP have the same dom Se and inferior Ni.

ISTP and INTP: http://personalitycafe.com/istp-articles/76785-recognizing-inferior-function-istp.html

ESTP and ESFP: The Form of the Inferior - ESPs


Read them and see what you do and don't relate to?


----------



## Ukiplel (Apr 5, 2015)

(I'm back ) Thanks for your responses.
Hmm....after looking up a little more about ISTPs, it sounds like me as a result of depression/anxiety. I'm fairly sure my dad is an ISTx, and I've never really felt that alike to him. Also, apparently IxTPs don't take criticism personally. I always have, which is why I've thought I'm a feeler. However, the results of inferior Fe I think I can relate to very well...


----------



## Dreamer777 (Jan 15, 2011)

Ukiplel said:


> (I'm back ) Thanks for your responses.
> Hmm....after looking up a little more about ISTPs, it sounds like me as a result of depression/anxiety. I'm fairly sure my dad is an ISTx, and I've never really felt that alike to him. Also, apparently IxTPs don't take criticism personally. I always have, which is why I've thought I'm a feeler. However, the results of inferior Fe I think I can relate to very well...


Here's one of the threads on the ISTP forum on ISTP and criticism: http://personalitycafe.com/istp-forum-mechanics/111845-how-do-you-handle-criticism.html

That's just one of their threads on it.

As you can see yes ISTP's can get angry over certain types of criticism.

As for your Dad, you mentioned ISTX. ISTJ's are very different to ISTP's. 

Their cognitive funtions are Si Te Fi Ne
ISTP is Ti Se Ni Fe

They share no alike functions in their function stack. From what i've read here and there, it seems that ISTP's and ISTJ's can have a hard time getting along sometimes. ISTJ's are very organized and planned and use Te logic, whereas ISTPs are more spontaneous and not as organized, and use Ti logic. Te and Ti are very different styles of thinking. Do you think then your Dad may be ISTJ?

What is your Dad's career?

If you had to choose 2 cognitive functions that you don't relate to well out of the 8 which 2 would you choose?


http://www.cognitiveprocesses.com/


----------

